# Scottish History/ Theology Books?



## gkterry (Jul 31, 2009)

I would like some recommendations for reading material related to Scottish theology and history. I would prefer something on a general introductory/ compendium level that may lead to other materials. My main interest would be the Covenanters and writings of prominent figures from the 1600s to 1800s.

I have:
John Knox, Reformation in Scotland
the now out of print Dictionary of Scottish Theology.
Life in a Risen Savior by Candlish 
​Any thoughts on these books:
*A Scottish Christian Heritage by Murray, Iain*

Precious Seed: Discourses by Scottish Worthies

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------



## Josiah (Jul 31, 2009)

You might find _The Scots Worthies_ by John Howie to be a very edifying source of history. Also, check out Still Water Revival Books as they may have what you are looking for also.


----------



## Michael (Jul 31, 2009)

If you're into audio and do a little digging you'll find a treasure of information in Joe Morecraft's series on the Scottish Reformation.


----------



## Reformed Thomist (Jul 31, 2009)

Amazon.com: A Scottish Christian Heritage (9780851519302): Iain H. Murray: Books


----------



## ADKing (Jul 31, 2009)

I was disappointed in Iain Murray's book and would stick with some of the more classic works suggested here. 

Also check out (audio) "Scottish Presbyterianism" by David Lachman Home: History

and "John Knox and the Scottish Reformantion" by Sherman Isbell Home: Individual Theologians


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Jul 31, 2009)

Thomas McCrie's _Story of the Scottish Church_

Informative and inspiring, often bringing tears to my eyes and inspiring prayer.

Published by the Free Presbyterian Church of Scotland. Try the Free Presbyterian Bookshop, Glasgow. They're very helpful.

https://www.fpbookroom.org/acatalog/

Check out their other offerings.


----------



## DTK (Jul 31, 2009)

For an introduction, along with many many short biographical sketches, I would recommend the _Dictionary of Scottish Church History & Theology_, edited by David F. Wright, David C. Lachman, and Donald E. Meek.

Amazon.com: The Dictionary of Scottish Church History & Theology (9780830814077): David F. Wright, Nigel M. De S. Cameron, David C. Lachman: Books

DTK


----------



## Arch2k (Aug 1, 2009)

ADKing said:


> I was disappointed in Iain Murray's book and would stick with some of the more classic works suggested here.
> 
> Also check out (audio) "Scottish Presbyterianism" by David Lachman Home: History
> 
> and "John Knox and the Scottish Reformantion" by Sherman Isbell Home: Individual Theologians


 
Thanks Adam. I was just telling my wife about these today. Now I know which ones to start with!


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 1, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> Thomas McCrie's _Story of the Scottish Church_
> 
> Informative and inspiring, often bringing tears to my eyes and inspiring prayer.
> 
> ...



A hearty, 'Ditto!'


----------



## JennyG (Aug 1, 2009)

*Iain Murray*



> I was disappointed in Iain Murray's book and would stick with some of the more classic works suggested here.



For what it's worth, I wasn't disappointed in it at all. I've never yet been disappointed by his writing (unless you count the recent "The Undercover Revolution" which was tantalizing because such a brief sketch)

There's Samuel Rutherford's Letters. Both Richard Baxter and Spugeon ranked them second only to the Bible.
Also "The Christian's Great Interest" by William Guthrie, ("one of the holiest and ablest of the experimental divines of Scotland" born in Angus in 1620)

You could always look at the catalogue of publications by Murray's Scottish-based Banner of Truth.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 1, 2009)

This one looks very nice: 

SGCB | THE HISTORY OF THE SUFFERINGS OF THE CHURCH OF SCOTLAND: From the Restoration to the Revolution


----------



## ADKing (Aug 1, 2009)

JennyG said:


> > I was disappointed in Iain Murray's book and would stick with some of the more classic works suggested here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Here is my previous post with a link to a very good review of the book http://www.puritanboard.com/232140-post3.html


----------

